

Show HN: Pop Up Gay Bar (create LGBT space anywhere) - brianmcconnell

Problem: if you are LGBT and work in tech, there&#x27;s a good chance you live in a place where offline options for meeting people are limited.<p>Solution: www.popupgaybar.com, a location aware email list that makes it easy to find and create LGBT space pretty much anywhere. Not going to win any awards for cutting edge computer science, but it gets the job done. Check it out, and share with your homosexually inclined friends.
======
pkinsky
Cool, have you heard of Guerrilla Queer Bar in Boston? Very similar concept.

~~~
brianmcconnell
Yeah, actually the people involved in Pop Up Gay Bar started Guerrilla Queer
Bar in San Francisco back in 2000 (when dinosaurs roamed the earth). We
decided to update it, make it easy for people to replicate in towns
everywhere.

